# My nursing bitch is not eating very well.



## Sammer (May 2, 2018)

My bitch has a litter of puppies a day ago and I am concerned that she is not eating well enough. She was not eating well during last week of the pregnancy and still very modest with food. She does eat but only nice bits (good quality wet food, roasted chicken) and doesn't want to eat her normal dry food (origen). I am concerned that she is not eating enough and what is best to do in this situation. She is well otherwise, pups are feeding well and seems to be happy,. But I don't think the situation is sustainable. If someone had a similar problem I would appreciate very much your advise.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It isn't unusual for a nursing bitch to be off her food for a while after whelping.

I would feed her a good quality wet puppy food, supplemented with sardines and cooked, mashed broccoli for extra calcium.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

If they are a bit slow on finding their appetite (and it's a tiring business having puppies!) I supplement my bitches diet with Puppy Milk Formula. I find the added liquid and of course shot of Calcium, helps keep the milk flowing ...........

J


----------



## Sammer (May 2, 2018)

Rafa said:


> It isn't unusual for a nursing bitch to be off her food for a while after whelping.
> 
> I would feed her a good quality wet puppy food, supplemented with sardines and cooked, mashed broccoli for extra calcium.


Thank you very much for your reply. I will give her a bit more time then and hopefully she will start eating better soon. She always was a picky eater and a bit spoiled in this way. Doesn't like fish but I will try to add broccoli. Should I try to add milled bone supplement to her food as well or broccoli would be enough?


----------



## Sammer (May 2, 2018)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> If they are a bit slow on finding their appetite (and it's a tiring business having puppies!) I supplement my bitches diet with Puppy Milk Formula. I find the added liquid and of course shot of Calcium, helps keep the milk flowing ...........
> 
> J


Thank you very much for your reply. I have tried to give her Puppy Milk Formula but she was not impressed. In what form I should give her extra calcium - milled bone added to the food?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

What breed is she and how many pups does she have?


----------



## Sammer (May 2, 2018)

She is a schnauzer and has big litter - 10 pups.


----------



## Sammer (May 2, 2018)

Rafa said:


> What breed is she and how many pups does she have?


She is a schnauzer and has big litter - 10 pups.
As well should I call her into the kitchen for food or should I bring it into the pen? I think maybe she would eat better without pups being there.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

If she continues not to eat and won't take Puppy Formula (which is given because it gives a natural calcium boost) then i would have a word with your Vet as your bitch could be at risk from eclampsia of course. Bitches with large litters especially need extra to replenish. Broccoli as Raffa says is good and yes, Calcium Rich bone mix (calcium;phosphorus combination) is good too. Mine have always loved puppy milk so i am lucky 

Bring her out of her pen (if she'll come) to eat.

J


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Is she a Miniature Schnauzer? If she is, that's a huge litter and it becomes more important that she's eating.

As James pointed out, she will be at increased risk of eclampsia, (calcium deficiency), which can be a very serious, even fatal, condition.

Again, as suggested by James, if she is still reluctant to eat tomorrow, contact your Vet. He may well prescribe a calcium supplement.

In the meantime, you say she will eat wet food. I would buy the best quality wet PUPPY food available to you and let her have as much as she wants.

Offer her chicken, minced beef, scrambled egg, etc., anything to tempt her and stimulate her appetite.


----------



## Sammer (May 2, 2018)

Thank you again, I will keep trying. Just bought her another large pack of chicken (free range) and will offer her wet food with broccoli. Will get the bone mill tomorrow. Will take her out of pen for her tea.


Rafa said:


> Is she a Miniature Schnauzer? If she is, that's a huge litter and it becomes more important that she's eating.
> 
> As James pointed out, she will be at increased risk of eclampsia, (calcium deficiency), which can be a very serious, even fatal, condition.
> 
> ...


She does eat just not very much especially considering the puppies. I just worry that she will get calcium deficiency or will not produce enough milk for puppies. She is thinner then normally. 
Chicken is cooling down for her and she did have a tin of 'Lily's kitchen' food. I will offer it again to her later. But I have to feed it to her from my hand. It would be enough for herself but to feed 10 puppies as well?
Broccoli failed. 
She is fine otherwise.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Tinned fish ( sardines, pilchards ) is rich in calcium and nice and smelly too. if either of my dogs is of their food (very rare ! ) that will always tempt them.


----------



## blakesmum (Oct 11, 2011)

Sammer said:


> My bitch has a litter of puppies a day ago and I am concerned that she is not eating well enough. She was not eating well during last week of the pregnancy and still very modest with food. She does eat but only nice bits (good quality wet food, roasted chicken) and doesn't want to eat her normal dry food (origen). I am concerned that she is not eating enough and what is best to do in this situation. She is well otherwise, pups are feeding well and seems to be happy,. But I don't think the situation is sustainable. If someone had a similar problem I would appreciate very much your advise.


I too would be surprised that a nursing bitch is not eating properly. Mine were ravenous. Did all placentas come out, and did she eat them? If she did eat them, this can have an impact on how hungry she will be for a day or two. Feed her what she wants at this stage, as she needs all the energy she can get to sustain her milk supply. I would also give her full fat goats milk to drink too. Hope she improves soon


----------



## Sammer (May 2, 2018)

Blakesmum, she did eat most of placentas, but she was still not eating much a day and a half later. And was not drinking much either. She is much better today though. Got her puppy food wet and dry, some calcium supplement, cooked chicken, soft cheese, some treats with added calcium... She is eating better, so hopefully she will continue to improve her appetite. It is because of so many puppies I was very worried about her not eating well, but we are getting there, I think .


----------



## blakesmum (Oct 11, 2011)

Sammer said:


> Blakesmum, she did eat most of placentas, but she was still not eating much a day and a half later. And was not drinking much either. She is much better today though. Got her puppy food wet and dry, some calcium supplement, cooked chicken, soft cheese, some treats with added calcium... She is eating better, so hopefully she will continue to improve her appetite. It is because of so many puppies I was very worried about her not eating well, but we are getting there, I think .


That is great news Sammer! I would assume the situation will resolve itself in the next week or so. First few days it's only colostrum she is producing. Once her milk comes in, she will end up eating you out of house and home


----------



## Sammer (May 2, 2018)

blakesmum said:


> That is great news Sammer! I would assume the situation will resolve itself in the next week or so. First few days it's only colostrum she is producing. Once her milk comes in, she will end up eating you out of house and home


Our first litter of puppies, so we are all learning. Not 100% sure what is within a norm and what isn't. And first days are the most worrisome. But everything seem to be progressing the right way. Thank you for your support and advise.


----------



## Karla Iannuzzelli (Aug 10, 2020)

Sammer said:


> My bitch has a litter of puppies a day ago and I am concerned that she is not eating well enough. She was not eating well during last week of the pregnancy and still very modest with food. She does eat but only nice bits (good quality wet food, roasted chicken) and doesn't want to eat her normal dry food (origen). I am concerned that she is not eating enough and what is best to do in this situation. She is well otherwise, pups are feeding well and seems to be happy,. But I don't think the situation is sustainable. If someone had a similar problem I would appreciate very much your advise.


On same bite here! Finally my chihuahua gave birth, it was 5 puppies, one dead inside, 4 alive, one was half the size of the rest a very week, and because I have to take he to the ER because the 5th puppy was not on sight, she had a C Section to remove the puppy and one placenta, the week puppy died over night at the hospital. Now we have 3 healthy puppies and my Chi is getting better... but she looks so tired all the time and not eating much, that was a struggle during her pregnancy, and now that she needs to get better for her and the puppies, she is refusing food, having just a few bites of the dry puppy food (origin raw) I gave her bits of beef and she is eating that, but won't eat basically. I'm worried! What should I give her??


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Give her anything she will eat right now.

Chicken, beef, scrambled egg, whatever tempts her.

One of my bitches stopped eating after she had her pups, but she would drink milky tea. One, for some odd reason, would only eat minced pork.

Just experiment until you find something she wants.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

blakesmum said:


> I too would be surprised that a nursing bitch is not eating properly


It isn't unusual for a lactating bitch to be off her food in the days after she delivers.

Not unusual at all.


----------

